# ZIP Illisible



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2000)

J'étais en train de copier des fichiers sur un zip quand le Mac a planté. Au redémarrage, le zip n'est pas monté sur le bureau et j'ai eu droit au message : "contenu illisible, voulez vous formater?" ou quelque chose ds ce goût là.
Y-aurait-il un moyen de récupérer le contenu de ce disque ou bien est-ce que je peux effectivement reformater et m'asseoir sur tout ce qu'il y avait dessus... :-(
Merci de votre aide.
LN


----------



## Fogi (29 Mai 2000)

Dmarrer sur le CD Norton utilities ou produit similaire, inserer le zip et tenter une rcup du volume...
J'ai eu une fois ce problme avec un zip format PC d'origine et j'ai du le jeter.
Depuis, je reformate systmatiquement au format mac;. Y'a-t-il relation de cause a effet, je n'en sais rien mais ce n'est plus arriv.


----------



## pygmale (29 Mai 2000)

Essaie avec Norton Utilities ou Data Rescue pour récupérer le contenu de ton Zip sur ton disque dur, puis reformate-le une fois les données récupérées. Ces utilitaires sont faits pour ça...

Amicalement


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2000)

Merci bcp pour vos réponses.
Un ami m'a prêté le CD de Norton 5, mais je n'ai malheureusement pas pu démarrer avec (ni par la touche C, ni en le sélectionnant ds le Tableau de bord Démarrage). Etant donné que le CD est avec un système 9 et que je suis en 8.6, je pense que ça n'a rien de très étonnant...
Maintenant, si j'installe Norton, est-ce que cela marchera qd même (cad, sans démarrer depuis le CD) ?
Je me pose la question étant donné que le Zip ne monte pas sur le bureau et qu'il y a une fenêtre "invalidante" me proposant d'ejecter ou d'initialiser. Vais-je pouvoir quand même faire quelque chose avec Norton?
Désolée si ma question parait stupide, mais je n'ai jamais utilisé Norton auparavant.
Merci pour votre patience.

LN


----------



## Fogi (31 Mai 2000)

Le Cd Norton possède un dossier systeme qui permet de booter directement sur lui, donc rien à voir avec le système que tu utilises sur ton Mac. 
Regarde dans la doc du mac s'il n'existe pas une combinaison de touches qui permet de démarrer sur un volume externe du genre Pomme+alt+shift + touche annulation.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2000)

Tout est rentré dans l'ordre en installant Norton qui a finalement pu récupérer les données du Zip.
Par contre, impossible de démarrer depuis le CD, quelque soit la manière.Le Mac plante au démarrage au chargement des extensions et me propose de redémarrer extensions désactivées, ce que j'ai fait. Et là même message, alors que les extensions sont DÉJÀ désactivées. Indéfiniment. Le seul moyen d'arrêter, éjecter le CD manuellement avant le chargement des extensions.
En tout cas, j'ai pu récupérer mes fichiers.
Merci encore.

LN


----------

